# REALISTA: my reviews list



## realista (Dec 11, 2015)

*

TOTAL OF 24 FLASHLIGHT REVIEWS

*NEXTORCH
*
- NEXTORCH GL10 (nichia led , built-in battery 180 mAh) *---> LINK

- *NEXTORCH K3(XP-G2 R5 , 2xAAA) and K20 (XP-G2 R5 , 1xAA) *---> LINK

- *NEXTORCH UL360 (XP-G2 R5 , 1xAA) and GLO-TOOB AAA*---> LINK

Lumintop

*- Lumintop TOOL AAA (XP-G2 , 1xAAA/10440)* ---> LINK

Uniquefire

*- Uniquefire UF-1405 (XM-L2 , 2x26650/2x18650)* ---> LINK

Sunwayman

*- **Sunwayman C22C (main XM-L2 + side XP-G2, 1x18650)* ---> LINK

SingFire

*- SingFire SF-346 (XP-E R3 , 1xAAA) *---> LINK

*- SingFire SF-348 (Nichia NVSW219BT - V1 , 1xAAA/10440)* ---> LINK

Nitecore

*- Nitecore MH27 (XP-L Hi V3 , 1x18650) *---> LINK

- *Nitecore TUBE T-series (45 lumens, integrated lithium 100mah) + my LASERs *---> LINK

*- Nitecore MT40GT(XP-L Hi V3 , 2x18650) *---> LINK

*- Nitecore EC11 (XM-L2 , 1x18350)* ---> LINK

Olight

- *Olight i3s (XP-G2 , 1xAAA) *---> LINK

Odepro

*- Odepro B58U 2nd Gen. (XM-L2 U4 , 1x18650) *---> LINK

Imalent

*-* *Imalent DDT40-2016v. (4x XM-L2 U4 + side leds 2x XP-L , 4x18650) *---> LINK

Nitenumen

*Nitenumen NE01 (XM-L2 , 1x18650) *---> LINK

Others...

*- **Courui D01 (XM-L2 , 3x18650)* ---> LINK

*- **Headlight 4 in 1 “led stripe” microUsb IN and usb OUT (6x 5630 smd, 1x18650)* ---> LINK

*- **”police” branded aspherical lense flashlight (XP-E Q5, 1x18650)* ---> LINK

*- **UltraFire F-13 (XM-L U2 , 1x18650/26650)* ---> LINK

*- UltraFire ”alarm SIREN” flashlight (XM-L T6 , 1x18650)* ---> LINK

*- **unbranded “handheld searchlight” flashlight (XP-G R5 , 2x18650)* ---> LINK


_________________________________________________________________________
*ACCESSORY/KNIFE REVIEWS 
**
**- NexTool Glacial Pegasus EDC tool* ---> LINK*

- NexTool TaoTool smart BOX OPENER* ---> LINK


----------



## realista (Apr 22, 2016)

:devil: Updated thread


----------



## realista (Aug 16, 2017)

it hope it's interesting for you


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 16, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------

